# Je me suis fait pirater mon compte Apple



## kelkun33 (12 Juillet 2014)

J'ai besoin de votre aide!
Hier soir a 00:55 j'ai reçu un email disant:

Chère/Cher XXXXXX,
Le 11 juillet 2014 à 22:55:09 (GMT), les modifications suivantes ont été apportées à votre identifiant Apple (XXXXXX@outlook.fr) :
Identifiant Apple
Adresse(s) e-mail
Si vous avez besoin d&#8217;une aide supplémentaire, veuillez contacter l&#8217;assistance d&#8217;Apple.
Cordialement,
L&#8217;assistance d&#8217;Apple.

Le problème est que je n'ai jamais changé mon ID Apple ni mon adresse email.
Puis un peu plus tard j'ai reçu un deuxime mail disant cette fois ci:


Chère/Cher XXXXXXX,
Le mot de passe de votre identifiant Apple (tnico56@gmail.com) a été réinitialisé avec succès.
Si vous n&#8217;êtes pas l&#8217;auteur de cette modification ou si vous pensez qu&#8217;une personne non autorisée a eu accès à votre compte, rendez-vous sur iforgot.apple.com pour réinitialiser immédiatement votre mot de passe. Ensuite, connectez-vous sur Mon identifiant Apple pour vérifier et mettre à jour vos paramètres de sécurité.
Si vous avez besoin d&#8217;une aide supplémentaire, contactez l&#8217;assistance d&#8217;Apple.
Cordialement,
L&#8217;assistance d&#8217;Apple

Alors que je ne suis pas tnico56. Pris d'un doute j'ai voulu rentrer mon ID apple et la ca n'a pas marché. Puis a plusieurs reprises un message me disant de rentrer mon mdp app store c'est affiché j'ai donc mis annuler.
Par la suite j'ai compris qu'il s'agissait d'un piratage.
Dois je porter plainte? et aupres de qui? si oui quelles sont les procédures a suivre??
Et comment faire pour réinitialiser l'ipod comme a sa sortie d'usine pour qu'il ne soit "lié" à aucun de mes anciens compte apple?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

commence déjà par faire ce que le message dit
*rendez-vous sur iforgot.apple.com* pour réinitialiser  immédiatement votre mot de passe. Ensuite, connectez-vous sur Mon  identifiant Apple pour vérifier et mettre à jour vos paramètres de  sécurité.
Si vous avez besoin dune aide supplémentaire, contactez lassistance dApple.
Cordialement,


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2014)

Attention, aller sur iforgot.apple.com en tapant l'adresse dans le navigateur internet.

Le faire depuis le mail reçu peut être dangereux si le mail en question est un faux qui redirige vers une adresse pirate où vous allez taper votre identifiant et mot de passe en les donnant ainsi à des personnes qui vont ensuite les utiliser.

C'est peut-être déjà ce que vous avez fait sur la page où vous dites avoir saisi plusieurs fois le mot de passe


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention, aller sur iforgot.apple.com en tapant l'adresse dans le navigateur internet.
> 
> Le faire depuis le mail reçu peut être dangereux si le mail en question est un faux qui redirige vers une adresse pirate où vous allez taper votre identifiant et mot de passe en les donnant ainsi à des personnes qui vont ensuite les utiliser.
> 
> C'est peut-être déjà ce que vous avez fait sur la page où vous dites avoir saisi plusieurs fois le mot de passe


+1
verifier le vrai expediteur
soit c'est un intitulé ouvertement anormal ( et donc un faux)

soit regarder les entêtes complets soit "contenu brut" ( si c'est vu dans Mail) ,d'autres oiutils utilisent  une expression  differente du genre  " texte , complet  intégral original etc
CE mode donne les VRAIS expediteurs , car c'est 100% du codage email d'acheminement  avec données et  contenu réels


si ca vient vraiment d'Apple ca devrait venir de id.apple.com
ou apple.com
​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2014)

+1  pour un email frauduleux  

le mieux étant de téléphoner a Apple


----------



## kelkun33 (13 Juillet 2014)

Je suis immediatement aller sur iforgotapple mais le pirate a pu changer mon id apple et mon mdp du coup apple ne le reconnait pas et concernant les poursuites a faire en justice que faire?Du coup il a remplace mon id apple par le sien et il a egalement change le mot de passe du coup je ne peux plus rien faire car il a change je ne sais pas par quel procede mes questions de securite. Et que faire car malgre la reinitialisation de mon appareil il est quand meme "lié" a l'id apple piraté?
Merci de vos reponses cordialement​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Pouvez vous me donner le numero d'apple?
Et si c'était un email froduleux n'y a t il pas un moyen de porter plainte et si oui vers quel organisme???


----------



## les_innommables66 (13 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

- téléphoner à Apple
- en parallèle, identifier quels sont les risques que tu encours avec quelqu'un qui a piraté ton compte Apple, et agir en conséquence (risque d'utilisation carte bancaire --> faire opposition auprès de ta banque ; risque de récupérer d'autres mots de passe via ton email Apple ? Risque d'effacement de ton iPod ?...)

Bon courage,
Nicolas


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2014)

Je supprime toujours les infos de ma carte bancaire sur iTunes 

ça me rassure un peu !!


----------



## kelkun33 (13 Juillet 2014)

Si depuis mon compte on peut recuperer mes autres adresses email que faire et quel est le numero de telephone d'apple?Est ce qu'il ya a moyen de supprimer le compte apple pirater pour faire en sort qu'il n'y ait plus acces?
Y a  il un  risque qu'il infecte mon ordinateur?
Merci d'avance de vos reponses a venir

PS: Que peut il faire si il n'a ni le numero de carte bancaire ni mon id et mon mot de passe appstore?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2014)

des comptes piratés ca arrive partout , même sur  itunes store
Et il y a  divers procédures de blocage ou de  rétablissement 

contacte Apple
par exemple via l'assistance des comptes Apple ID
http://www.apple.com/support/appleid/contact/
ou en appelant Apple de ton pays
Apple a acces à toutes les données et verra les anomalies très vite ( log bizarre , achat anormaux etc)


Quant aux emails
Sauf si tu as choisi des mots de passe faibles ( du genre court ou nom  prenom de proches , mot de dictionnaire etc)  tu ne crains pas une praterie immediatement effective et tu as  le temps de changer de mot de passe de tes comptes emails


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2014)

Apple care : 08 05 54 00 03


----------



## kelkun33 (13 Juillet 2014)

Merci de tt vos conseils j'ai appelé le service d'apple et tout est rentré dans l'ordre (enfin presque) Maintenant quand je veux creer mon nouveau compte on me dit que j'ai ateint la limite maximale de compte icloud gratuits autorisés que faire?


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2014)

Pourquoi recréer un compte, il faut que tu utilises ton ancien compte en rentrant un nouveau mot de passe.


----------

